# Air Brush Question?



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Does anyone know the ratio of water to food coloring when using an airbrush? Or is there somethign else I should add to it? Using it to spray a sugar piece.

Rgds Rook.....


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

You only need a little water in the coloring, but add confectioners varnish to the color for protection. Or if you are hand painting you can varnish it first and then paint over it.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Where do I get that stuff?

Rgds Rook


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Find the August Thompsen Web site
or ATECO
and view their Air Brush Colors.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Also as always Albert uster:suprise:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Nope don't have time to order, guess I can just airbrush it and hope it works.

Rgds Rook


----------



## pastrymama (Mar 26, 2005)

You could mix your color with a little vodka or rum. It will dry faster than water. I do this sometimes when I don't have a particular color in airbrush colors and I also do this with luster dust.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks! How much would you say?

Rgds Rook


----------



## pastrymama (Mar 26, 2005)

I think it depends how much color you need and how deep of a color. If you need a pretty deep color I would put a small amount of color in a small container(shot glass or ramikin) and add a little(a few drops) vodka just to loosen it a bit. If you want the color to be more transparent add the vodka to the container first and drop in a drop or two of color. spray a small amount onto parchment to see if it is what you want.


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi cakerookie,
I hope this is not too late, use isopropyl alcohol straight from the bottle with the food colour and pass it through an oil filter bag 1st. This will dry instantly leaving the color and not damaging the sugar, I use it on pastillage flowers and sugarwork.

Regards,
Felixe.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Where do I get an oil filter bag? And does it attach to the airbrush itself?

Rgds Rook


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Oops! let me explain it a bit better, the oil filter bag is a fine bag similar in texture to muslim cloth, and looks like a big cone so it fits inside a strainer, it is actually used to strain the impurities out of cooking oil (commercial use). Any fine material will do, you are straining the liquid you are going to spray so that you don't get any solids in the airbrush.


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

I keep forgetting this is a US site, my local slang may confuse from time to time!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

So I could just pour the mixture through say cheesecloth and then use it as I normally would. Whats the ratio of alcohol to food coloring? Or does it matter? Sorry for being so technical but I keep notes on all the stuff thats posted here for later reference especially when its something I am new to per say. 

Rgds Rooks


----------

